# Farmington Canyon



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been thinking of trying Farmington Canyon for forest grouse but would like to get away from all the hikers on the main trail. How do you get up to the south side of the canyon? Seems like I'd have to go through someone's backyard to get access. Anyone have input?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a tip for ya.

When it comes to hunting stay away from anywhere that has Farmington in it's name.

You're welcome.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Go up the canyon road until you reach Forest service land. You can use the canyon road or walk the fire break road to access the hillside and then just start walking up hill.
You will be on forrest Service land so you should be okay,
However, blackdog is right, people up there don't take a liking to anyone carrying any type of firearm anywhere near the homes.....but its perfectly legal


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> I've been thinking of trying Farmington Canyon for forest grouse but would like to get away from all the hikers on the main trail. How do you get up to the south side of the canyon? Seems like I'd have to go through someone's backyard to get access. Anyone have input?


My house is one of those houses you would be backing and my neighbors are not hunting fanatics so they may give you some serious grief. i take my dog up there all the time and we really don't get into that many birds at all! Way too many people hiking even for this time of year! You might try bountiful canyon if you want to have more success and less trouble. Hope this helps


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! You've all confirmed what I suspected. Those tall pines just look so appealing though. I did go hunting in there once and was asked by a few nervous people what I was doing. One lady even asked if I was going to shoot them. I laughed until I realized she was being serious.


----------

